# Ey up Northerners!



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Who's from the North of England then!!

I'm the new rep for this area. Based in Sheffield.

Let me know who's from where. And are you going to Burghley?

Cheers
Paul


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

That'll be me then. Leeds.

And yes I'm goning to Burghley, but on the Sat am to take in the local events (quad biking, etc).

Mark


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Mark - I'm hoping to go down Saturday (staying over).

Whats the plans for the day if any then?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Jason (JWB) is looking to put together something to do. My guess is we will probably have a cruise from the hotel out to the countryside and do some quad biking. Then back, get changed and have the AGM (2 hrs max), then out for the evening.

BUT needs a decent itinery put together and Jason is working on it.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

iam going to burghley from lancs looks like i will travel down sat aft and stay over ,any more lancs sat aft people ?
david


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

I live in Warrington, Cheshire. 
Not going to Burghley, will be on Holiday.  & ;D

Ian


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm in Sheffield too, Carter Knowle way for those in the know.

Not going to Burghley as I'm still waiting for my TT (build week 29), not sure the BMW would be well received. ;D

Also I've not joined the TTOC as yet, I take it I don't have to wait until I'm a bone fide TT owner.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Join NOW, you do NOT have to wait!

Also there were lots of owners who went last year and did NOT have the TT (myself included!) It'll give you chance to meet other owners and but some stuff for you new TT, when you get it!

Bottom line: Join the club and come along to Burghley! You will NOT want to miss it!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I'll be organising a cruise at some point going from staffs so we could merge the two if you wanted ? depending on what route you took from shefield :-/ , i know which way i would come  then we could meet around Ashbourne derby way and cruise together to the hotel :-/
Although i might have flash backs when i get to the B6006 ;D 
Jonah


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Sounds good to me mate.

Just keep me posted. At least that way I'd not get lost on the way down (or at least not be the only one who did  )


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

Northerners????. Sheffield.????.

Thats down South mate. South Yorkshire.
I`ll give in to the midlands but not North of England.

Use the M62 as a line across the Map.
North of that is the North of England.

By the way do you still need a passport to go south of Birmingham.?.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Strangely we now have a south and north midlands...

North England, North West England & North East England ;D ;D ;D


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

> Northerners????. Sheffield.????.
> 
> Thats down South mate. South Yorkshire.
> I`ll give in to the midlands but not North of England.
> ...


Whoa whoa whoa!

Sheffield is Northern mate! North of England!!

And this . er, Birm.. Birmingham you talk about? Where is that?


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

Sorry!. Everybody up here in the NORTH of England regards Sheffield as down south.

It is exactly 272.1 KM south of me according to auto-Route.

So how can it be in the North of england.?.

I went to Uni. there so have nothing against the place.But it is well down south.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Differing opinions then eh! ;D

But if you are nearly 200 miles away, then I take it you are in Scotland?

Anyway, I regard myself as a northerner. As does anyone from around here.

Hope you enjoyed your time in the uni!


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

No I live in the Lake District.The North of England.
(Along with Northumberland.).

Not differing opinions.

Just making the point that the North of England is a rather broad generalisation and a large area in the hope that the TTOC don`t make the mistake that many clubs have made and bundle everyone together "In`t North !".

Then nothing gets organised because e.g. as I said I`m 272.1KM north of you and hence all the problems arise.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Well if it bothers you that much, being grouped with us midlanders as you call us - why not put yourself forward to be the North of England rep?

That way you can arrange the meetings etc?

Theres no point in me getting involved in a 'northern debate' I call people who live in the South of Sheffield southern to me, being as I live further up the country.

Anyway, get yourself to Burghley!!! And have a good day out or two.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Cap,

The TTOC have not made the same mistake..... we have a "northern" rep, a north west rep an a north east rep ;D as well as a north midlands and south midlands rep! 

Mark


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Knew there was an Easts Midlands and a West midlands but not a North or South midlands


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm from Northumberland originally - if that's any help.


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

Im heading down saturday afternoon(wifes birthday),still trying to sort out somewhere in Stamford(its pretty, apparently).looking forward to sunday,lets hope the weathers good.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Welcome along mate!!

We're abouts are you travelling down from?


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

Pontefract , home of the sweets that turn your tongue black , but relive your constipation(if you eat enough) ;D.


----------

